# Let's get really personal....



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

What's in your bathroom to read?  Seriously.  I've got the complete Robert Frost, a few Doonesbury books, and a collection by Charles Addams.  So, what's in your (Water) closet?


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Mad Magazine and The Onion collections.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Nothing. I have never had reading material in a bathroom before, not growing up and not now in my own bathrooms.


----------



## R. H. Watson (Feb 2, 2011)

Alas, that is another bit of personal culture that has disappeared with the eBook. Now, my bathroom reading is the same as my living room, porch, and coffee shop reading: whatever is on my iPod Touch.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

Folks, based on my own experience, most people who are eating right (getting sufficient fiber and not too much junk food or soft drinks), and getting enough regular exercise and sleep, won't usually be inside a bathroom long enough to do any significant reading.

(Of course, there's always the exception of illness (and maybe stress) for this.)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I play solitaire on my iPhone these days


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree with JR. There's not enough time to read in the bathroom, but I suppose if I did I might as well bring the Kindle in there...as long as I make sure it doesn't get wet.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

MLPMom said:


> Nothing. I have never had reading material in a bathroom before, not growing up and not now in my own bathrooms.


Ditto. Bathroom is my least favorite place in the house. Spend as little time in there as possible.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Mad Magazine and The Onion collections.


Thread over. This wins by a landslide. Sidenote: can I come over?

As for me, we've got a stack of random magazines ranging from The Economist to Teen People that we used to soak up water that leaks out of the shower.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, the bathroom is the quietest room in my house and I escape there when I can..

I keep a clipboard with a couple dozen fiendish & evil level samurai sudoku games on it.. As for reading material, whatever is on my Kindle.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't read in the bathroom but my hubby keeps a stack of reading material in there. Right now he's got a Wheel of Time book, a DragonLance book, a Bible, and a bunch of Men's Health and XBox magazines. His tastes are diverse.


----------



## LDHesler (Mar 25, 2011)

An issue of Mental Floss magazine, The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon (popup edition), and the legendary Bloom County: Billy and the Boingers Bootleg.

Don't spend much time reading there anymore, but I like to have a few quick options. No bathroom is complete without some Bloom County or Calvin & Hobbes.


----------



## Mrs. K. (Dec 31, 2010)

_Uncle John's Bathroom Reader: Extraordinary Book of Facts and Bizarre Information_ by The Bathroom Readers' Institute. It's part of a series of Bathroom Reader books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If I've got 30 seconds, there's time to read...  I usually bring the Kindle or iPad with me.

For guests, I have (goes to check):

_The Bird Watching Answer Book_
_Quotable Eleanor_ (Eleanor Roosevelt)
and _The Quotable Woman_

Betsy


----------



## naomi_jay (Feb 1, 2011)

Paradise Lost, The Necronomicon, The Survival Guide to the Apocalypse, and Piratelogy. Can't imagine what people think when they use my bathroom.


----------



## Renee Adams (Mar 14, 2011)

A stack of martial arts magazines, a book on vital point strikes, and a fill-it-in puzzle. The books I actually spend a long while reading are kept safely on my bookshelf. My cats tend to tear them apart if I don't...


----------



## JenniJames (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey! Don't knock reading in the bathroom! As a mother of 7 kiddos the bathroom is my only sanctuary.

(this includes yummy bubble baths!) Lol!

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## DanDillard (Mar 10, 2011)

some random magazines and a book of sudoku puzzles


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I usually take my kindle, but DH has books on digital photography in ours.  Sometimes magazines, sometimes trivia books.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

Whatever's on the Kindle, usually. 

I also have a Bathroom Reader, a number of issues of MAKE:, Disney's "Imagineering Workout," and a book on martial arts. Those don't get used as often, but are useful when I've left the kindle behind.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Right now it is The girl With the Dragon Tatoo.  All those who don't read in the bath room must not know the luxury of baths.  Perfect time to catch up on a dtb you have arround.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Dh's Popular Mechanics, Family Handyman, and Arizona Highways (we share that).  Readers' Digest for me, whatever's on my Kindle, and an occasional odd magazine I pick up from the store.  He also plays angry birds in there on his phone...drives me nuts because I'll wonder what's TAKING so long.

Modified because I can't type tonight.


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

Soundings, Good Old Boat and Boating on the Hudson. The husband has a Terry Brooks novel in there.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Runner's World, The Aussie Times (dog magazine), Bluestone Perennials, Jung's Seed catalog, History, and Jeffer's Pet Supply.

 Wow, I just realized you could nail down my whole lifestyle just by checking the wicker basket in my bathroom.


----------



## GayleC (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't have anything in my own bathroom to read, but this post brought back memories of my grandmother's house and her magazine rack in the (only) bathroom. It was always filled with Reader's Digest, National Geographic and True Confessions. I didn't NEED to spend a significant amount of time in there, but it was the only place I could read the racy articles of T.C., so I sat a little longer than necessary!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

"Soybean Digest," "Successful Farming," assorted other farming and business magazines, and the Williams-Sonoma spring catalog. (Three guesses which is mine.)


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

Mrs. K. said:


> _Uncle John's Bathroom Reader: Extraordinary Book of Facts and Bizarre Information_ by The Bathroom Readers' Institute. It's part of a series of Bathroom Reader books.


I have the hockey one, _Uncle John Shoots and Scores_. The rest of my family is hockey mad, while my brain is like a sieve where hockey and hockey statistics are concerned. After several years of picking it up frequently, I find I finally have something to add to the hockey discussions around the dinner table. However, I wish they'd come out with a new version. I'd like to be able to cite statistics from after the players' strike.

Usually I have some professional journals in there, too. Have to read them anyway, might as well give them their due.


----------



## naomi_jay (Feb 1, 2011)

> All those who don't read in the bath room must not know the luxury of baths


Ooh, yes! Nothing beats a good hot bubble bath, a good book, and maybe a bar of chocolate if I'm being really self-indulgent!


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

We've moved now, but I used to have a lovely downstairs loo with a special reading shelf. All the back copies of National Geographic went in there, so it looked as if we were really intellectual (LOL) 
Now however we have just the one bathroom and two teenage sons ...so no one gets to spend long enough in there to do any reading!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

_Popular Photography_, _Newsweek_, and _Scientific American_.


----------



## Dan Holloway (Dec 18, 2010)

Ooh, a right old selection to suit every mood - from Information is Beautiful when you want a dip-in book through Linwood Barclay, Lee Child and Mark Billingham when you're settled in for the ride to Proust for when you're feeling really worthy or in need of atoning for the sticky pudding you just had


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

Funny I  just came from in there. My latest MS is in there now. That's where my husband reads. I get excited when he's in there extra long 'cause that means he's getting into the story. Or at least that's what I tell myself.  

Other than that since I do all my reading on my phone it's all his reading stuff.. real estate and investment books and magazines.  *yawns*


----------



## Moissanitejewel (Mar 17, 2011)

There is only one book that has ever been there, and properly so. It was made for the bathroom.

Uncle John's Legendary Lost Bathroom Reader:  By The Bathroom Readers' Institute.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

One of my college diplomas and a framed poster that has the entire script from Hamlet.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

naomi_jay said:


> Ooh, yes! Nothing beats a good hot bubble bath, a good book, and maybe a bar of chocolate if I'm being really self-indulgent!


 Or a mini chocolate and a glass of wine


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

The last three months of MacWorld.


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

Will Shortz.  I just do his crossword puzzles.


----------



## naomi_jay (Feb 1, 2011)

> Or a mini chocolate and a glass of wine


You are a woman after my own heart, Laura!


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

PC Gamer magazine


----------



## BethCaudill (Mar 22, 2011)

We don't keep anything in ours.  My parents keep their magazines stacked up.

If I think it might be a long time, I bring in whatever paperback I'm reading.  My husband constantly has his iphone with him so he reads emails or plays on that.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

The Funny Times.  I don't usually spend that much time in there though, so I'm still on the February issue.


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

No reading material in my bathroom.  I stare at a Monet reproduction on the wall. 

But I have family members who have the wicker basket mentioned above, although they tend to stock it with magazines like Elle and Allure.  Oh, and my sister-in-law reads every Chicken Soup for the ________ book that exists in the world.  Nowadays that's quite a few publications.  Not my cup of tea, but she finds them very moving.  I think they've gotten as far as Chicken Soup for the Amoeba's soul. 

Julia


----------



## Cheryl Bradshaw Author (Apr 13, 2011)

In mine my husband has every type of hunting magazine you could ever want - and that's why I am in and out in no time


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

I take my netbook everywhere.  So I'm just as likely to be reading as working.  Any few minutes grabbed w/o little kids are productive minutes.

Sigh...  I remember life before children when every minute didn't have to be maximally multi-tasked.


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

Well, my bathroom isn't that big, but then I've never really read there.  Except when I was little and I remember sitting on the toilet in my parents old cold water flat, and tearing the wallpaper off the wall beside me where it had peeled a little, and I could see the yellowing newspaper underneath and it had words on it, so I read them.  


Joan


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

The latest issue of 2600, and a Territorial Seeds catalog.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Well, the bathroom is the quietest room in my house and I escape there when I can...


^ What she said. 

We've got TransWorld Surf, a book on architecture and some shopping flyers that mysteriously get updated every week.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

Can't remember the title offhand, but it's an alternate history science fiction short story collection.


----------



## Keair (Apr 18, 2011)

If I need a book for the bathroom I usually just carry in what ever I am reading at the moment.   I perfer books to magazines or newspapers so that system has always worked best for me.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

A couple of movie-review books, ala Maltin.


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

A few issues of the Missouri Review and poetry books by John Casteen, Christine Hamm, and Rich Ristow.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh heck let me jump in here a second
I usually keep whate ever I'm reading on the top of the bookshelf and as I head to 'the head'.... I grab it

latest...  The Last Ember  Daniel Levin

As soon as it is released this month on the 26th I'll switch off.... 
Christopher Bennett's Star Trek paperback...
STAR TREK Department of Temporal Investigations: Watching the Clock  (April 26)

from the synopsis it looks to be a pretty good read.


Good thread by the way!
Nice to know there's others who read......everywhere


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

Usually short story collections...

Especially flash fiction.  (Wouldn't want to be sidetracked too long.  )

I haven't taken my Kindle in.  Yet.


----------



## MosheG (Apr 19, 2011)

um, nothing?


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

I seriously never understood the concept of reading in the bathroom.  My father was a major in the army, which meant no doddling anywhere. NO MATTER WHAT.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Dee Ernst said:


> What's in your bathroom to read? Seriously. I've got the complete Robert Frost, a few Doonesbury books, and a collection by Charles Addams. So, what's in your (Water) closet?


I'm going to sound like a complete nerd but I have an additional, extra, copy of THE RADIO DESIGNER'S HANDBOOK, editor F. Langford-Smith, just for my bathroom. I design and build tube hi-fi amplifiers (lethally high voltages) for my hobby, and Langford-Smith's book is The Bible.

Otherwise what I read in my bath is the manuscript I'm editing, mine and those of others, or just the books on my Kindle in its ziplock baggie.


----------



## amandamay83 (Apr 11, 2011)

The latest issues of Playboy and Maxim, and Sookie Stackhouse book...not sure which one. But since I've gotten my Kindle, I usually just take that in there with me.

I've always read in the bathroom, ever since I was a kid. And now that I _have_ kids? Well sometimes that's the only three minutes of relative silence I get all day. (And if I pretend to "need" to be in there for 10 minutes? Well, who's gonna know )


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

What's sad is when you get old and do need to be in there for 10 minutes. Believe me, I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

Outside magazine, People magazine, some catalogues & Cerulean Sins by Laurell K. Hamilton which I abandoned last month but keep meaning to get back to reading!


----------



## TLH (Jan 20, 2011)

A couple of travel magazines.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

MLPMom said:


> Nothing. I have never had reading material in a bathroom before, not growing up and not now in my own bathrooms.


Me either.

However, I do listen to audio books when I'm in the bath. Currently, my bathtime book is the THE ROAD.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

Seriously? Are we in the bathroom long enough to read? lol! (But...if I were, I'd choose Stephen King...that ought to streamline things a bit...)


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Newsweek
Vanity Fair
Short story collections for difficult days


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

EGranfors said:


> I seriously never understood the concept of reading in the bathroom. My father was a major in the army, which meant no doddling anywhere. NO MATTER WHAT.





Tamara Rose Blodgett said:


> Seriously? Are we in the bathroom long enough to read? lol! (But...if I were, I'd choose Stephen King...that ought to streamline things a bit...)


I'm with you guys. I'd really question how much fibre people are getting in their diet if they spend long enough in the bathroom to need reading material there.


----------



## Remi Michaud (Apr 24, 2011)

I usually bring my laptop in with me...

Just think about that next time you see a post from me.


----------

